# One cup of sugar or two?



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

I have been doing diy co2 for quite some time using 2 cups of sugar when I ran across an article stating 1 cup of sugar is better, since there is really no need for the extra cup. Does anyone know if this is true? I tried just using 1 cup of sugar the last mixture and it seems to produce just as long, but I am unsure of the consistency of the mixture over time. Thanks.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

It'd probably depend on how much yeast you're using. The yeast uses the sugar to make the co2. I'd go pressurized if you can afford it. 5lb tank filled can run you ~80 and co2 regulator for another $85. Less hassle, lasts longer and barely any fluctuation in co2 which will help with algae.


----------



## brion0 (Dec 24, 2008)

I use two, but there is still sugar in it when the yeast dies. Makes me think less would work fine.


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

same as mine.i only added 1 cup.and the sugar is not cheap


----------



## nguyendetecting (Dec 26, 2008)

how big of a jug of water are you using? the larger the jug the more sugar you can use. The yeast will have enough time to use up the sugar before the alcohol content kills them. In a smaller bottle use 1 cup because of the less water volume the alcohol content will kill the yeast off before it can use up the 2cups


----------



## astronotus_2000 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have tried using one cup, two cups and three cups of sugar thinking that it would probably last longer.... Didn't seem to make any difference at all. The one cup is lasting just as long as the others. Less might be better...! One cup will save you some money.


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

I am using a 2 liter bottle. I just tested the water and it appears to still be at 30 ppm. Usually by now the yeast drops dramatically. I am going pressurized on my bigger tank (yeah Christmas!), this is just a 10 gallon experimental tank.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I used as many cups of sugar as there were liters of the bottle I was putting it into.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

At a certain point the water will not dissolve anymore sugar into it without being heated. Stop adding sugar when it won't dissolve anymore into the water.

In addition, if you are truly adventurous/daring you might try adding 2 cups and tasting the mix after it stops fermenting, if it is still sweet (after being shaken up) then too much sugar was added, then just cut the sugar down until you can't taste it anymore and that is the perfect amount to add. The amount of sugar that the yeast can eat without being killed by the alcohol they produce.

I suspect it will be quite a bit less than 2 cups in a 2 liter soda bottle... 

...my guess has nearly nothing to do with tasting the moonshine - I mean DIY CO2 concoction myself


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

I could probably taste it, after all I've tasted sour dough starter and it's kinda the same process, except for sugar, there is flour. I haven't though, but it smells different with less sugar. Smells more like beer after a couple weeks.

bsmith - that's a lot of sugar! What was the result?


----------



## Yokomo99 (Aug 26, 2008)

I use about 3/4 cup of sugar in each 2L bottle and I use wine yeast. I get good CO2 output for three weeks from each bottle.

Matt


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, that little and you still have good co2? I have really wasted some sugar lately.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, when I was experimenting with different recipes, I noticed how some are ridiculous when it comes to the end cost. Some make you use 2-3 cups of sugar, and it lasts the same as any other. Personally for what it's worth, I go with the method that I found uses the least. This is what I do, and it always works within 20 mins - 1 hours.

- 3/4 Cup Sugar
- 1 TSP (Sometimes a pinch less)
- Lukewarm water until shoulder of the bottle

then just shake it really well.

**EDIT**

I forgot to say that it is for a 2L bottle that I do it.


----------

